# My Brooklyn Machine Works Big Ben V2 buildup



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

This bike was months in the making. Psyched to finally have it together.

On a visit to NYC I went to the BMW shop in person, got to look around the shop, talk to the guys, meet the welder. Very cool operation over there. Well worth the $100 premium over a MOB (my intial choice)










So far I've only ridden on the pump track. Rode a lot better than my beat up nighttrain to say the least.

Next on my list is to lower the fork to 80mm.

Specs:

BMW Big Ben V2
Fox 831
DT FR600 on Hope SS trials rear
Saint/E13 guide ring/King Cog
Elixir R
Decoy V2 
Straitline SSC
Deity topsoil
Micro knobbies


----------



## JFoster (Apr 6, 2005)

Looks great. How do you like that fork?


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

Sammy,

Looks great man. Check out mine also which is listed here as well.

Stephen


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

The Fox fork is nice so far. All of the adjustments make a noticeable difference, I'm just starting to play with them. Can't wait to get it to 80mm. I will post up how it feels when I take the bike to some jumps.

Crimson, I saw your bike while mine was still in the planning stages. Its cool to see another big ben, I expect I'll never see one in person. Let me know what you decide on for a fork.


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

Sammy,

My new fork is on my bike I just need to shoot some pix. I will let the cat out of the bag then.


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

Just cut the bars down and lowered the fork to 80mm. Fox website had good instructions, but it was my first time and I made a HUGE mess. Can't wait to get more time on it.


----------

